# Why Italy?



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Why did you pick Italy to move to? Family? Friends? Been on holiday? Closed your eyes and put a pin in the map?
I want to move to Italy as I have Italian blood on my mothers side. I love the people, the scenery and the life style.....think that about covers it all!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

we had our honey moon in Italy 25 years ago ,fell in love with the food wine culture and abruzzo that is 30 years behind in people terms people still look out for each other as they did in my childhood in Norfolk oh and damb good weather , ski and sea 1 hr apart


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

My mum and dad honeymooned in Venice after marrying there in a Garrison church, dad was still in the army at the time. Very romantic  (apart from the sunburn they both suffered!)


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

That is a pretty individual assessment but the short answer is THE PEOPLE and THEIR APPROACH TO WHAT'S IMPORTANT IN LIFE, the wonderful approach to quality experience is expressed in how they approach food (and wine) plus the depth of culture and history surrounding you.
A suggestion- go on holiday and rent an apartment for at least a couple of weeks in a variety of settings. See if one doesn't feel very right. PUDD2 loves his country life and God Bless him for it. We found life in a town that is a provincial capital to have a lot of services, better Internet, and a few more folks you can talk to in English. But to-each-his-own. And Hi PUDD - we still plan to drop by.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

country live iam 10 mins from a good hospital 20 mins from a university teaching hospital 15 mins ski 25 mins ski 30 mins from the capital of Abruzzo 3 mins from a shop that sells every thing from knickers to knitting wool in other words paradise


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

we live in hope


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

The posts have been removed so mine no longer makes sense lol


----------

